# مكتبة Normalization :مكتبة معالجة المياة



## normalization (6 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ 
الاخوة الاعزاء ​ 
ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بعمل مكتبة شاملة كل التخصصات في مجال الكيمياء والهندسة الكيميائية​ 

مكتبة معالجة المياة​ 
*Water Quality & Treatment Handbook *​




 



http://rapidshare.com/files/13762842/WQT.rar.html


*Water Quality and Treatment: A Handbook of Community Water Supplies *


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=74YYGGOV
أو
http://z30.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=3887


*Safe Water from Every Tap: Improving Water Service to Small Communities *










http://rapidshare.com/files/3811674/5291.rar



*Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant Operations *








http://www.uploading.com/en/files/4E430N9U/HWWT.rar.html 



*Physical-Chemical Treatment of Water and Wastewater *








رابط سريع صاروخيد
http://mihd.net/9sbdq6 


*Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Technologies, First Edition *













http://rapidshare.de/files/13238654...tewatertreatmenttechnologies_muyace.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/13238465...tewatertreatmenttechnologies_muyace.part2.rar


Handbook of Water Treatment, 2nd English Edition 



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OOLG7KI8


*Setting Priorities for Drinking Water Contaminants *









http://rapidshare.com/files/3950735/6294.rar



*Industrial Water Treatment in Refineries and Petrochemical Plants *








http://rapidshare.com/files/15576288/Industrial_Water_Treatment.rar.html




وقريبا المزيد

























































































































​


----------



## hd2222 (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذة الكتب القيمة وجاري التحميل


----------



## م.اسماءمحمد (6 يونيو 2007)

يسلمو ايديك على الكتب القيمة

وبارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير:55:


----------



## abdou151 (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير...لا أستطيع ان أصف لك امتنانى...:77:


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (7 يونيو 2007)

ياخي لك كل الشكر والمتنان يا احلي مهندس كيميائي


----------



## kema (8 يونيو 2007)

اريد كلمة المرور لفك المشفر


----------



## normalization (8 يونيو 2007)

kema قال:


> اريد كلمة المرور لفك المشفر


 


اكتب اسم الكتاب


----------



## white hand (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## softchem (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا" على هذة الموسوعة الجميلة


----------



## م/حسن جاد (9 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر على الكتب القيمه لكن ياريت بعض الكتب اللى على الرابيد شير ما تتحمل نتمنى رفعها على موقع تانى


----------



## م/حسن جاد (9 يونيو 2007)

يا ريت على موقع zupload


----------



## nhfs49 (9 يونيو 2007)

شكراً لك على الكتب القّيمة.


----------



## م/حسن جاد (9 يونيو 2007)

من فضلك ضرورى رفع الكتب على موقع يكون شغال غير الرابيد شير او الميجا محتاجها ضرورى جدا او ممكن على ال***** eng_hassan_1على hotmailلو سمحت ومشكور مره تانيه


----------



## normalization (9 يونيو 2007)

م/حسن جاد قال:


> من فضلك ضرورى رفع الكتب على موقع يكون شغال غير الرابيد شير او الميجا محتاجها ضرورى جدا او ممكن على ال***** eng_hassan_1على hotmailلو سمحت ومشكور مره تانيه


 


كتاب 
*Water Quality & Treatment Handbook *​ 

التحميل السريع من Mihd


----------



## normalization (9 يونيو 2007)

safe water


----------



## م/حسن جاد (9 يونيو 2007)

والله الكتب روعه بس مش قادر احمل اى حاجه منها ومحتاجها جدااااااااااااا


----------



## م/حسن جاد (12 يونيو 2007)

يا ريت لو ترسلى كتاب handbook of water and waste water treatment (part2) ضرورى لانى نزلت الجزء الاول ولازم علشان يتفك لازم الجزء التانى ومش قادر احمله من الموقع يا ريت ارساله ع الميل eng_hassan_1على هوت ميل


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (16 يونيو 2007)

مشكور 
على الكتب و اريد كلمة المرور لكتاب
industrial water treatment


----------



## kema (16 يونيو 2007)

Industrial Water Treatment in Refineries and Petrochemical Plants 


اريد كلمة المرور لفك المشفر


----------



## kema (16 يونيو 2007)

انا امتلك مجموعة كتب جيدة و اريد ان اعرف كيفية تحميلها لكل المشتركين


----------



## normalization (17 يونيو 2007)

kema قال:


> Industrial Water Treatment in Refineries and Petrochemical Plants
> 
> 
> اريد كلمة المرور لفك المشفر


 



password is 

enviro


----------



## haadi (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mmn (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي في الله و الله يوفقك


----------



## علي عباس ناصر (29 أكتوبر 2007)

::20: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله بجهودك أخي العزيز ، وأقول لك خير الناس من نفع الناس.
وفقك الله لكل خير:


----------



## ebrahimadnan (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم , 
إذا بالإمكان تزويدي بال PassWord الخاص ب كتاب : 

Industrial Water Treatment in Refineries and Petrochemical Plants 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الرئيس (2 نوفمبر 2007)

لك روح الله يجزيك الخير وينولك مرادك.....................................................


----------



## wowo9 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

كلمة المرور لكتاب Industrial Water Treatment in Refineries and Petrochemical Plants


----------



## hamed marie (4 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك , من فضللك كلمة المرور لفك ملف كتاب Industrial water treatment وجزاك الله خيرً مرة اخري


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## الكيميائي007 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وبارك اله فيك


----------



## wowo9 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

اريد باسورد Industrial Water Treatment in Refineries and Petrochemical Plants


----------



## ريحانة الجنة (14 نوفمبر 2007)

الله ينطيك العافية وابي بعد طرق الفحوصات العلمية
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م/حسن جاد (27 فبراير 2008)

برجاء ضرورى جدا كتاب introduction to water treatment (principles and practices of water supply operations)
الكتاب عن طريق American water works Association
ضرورى جدا لو سمحتم


----------



## م/حسن جاد (27 فبراير 2008)

برجاء ضرورى جدا كتاب introduction to water treatment
American water works Association


----------



## م/حسن جاد (27 فبراير 2008)

برجاء كتاب 
introduction to water treatment ضرورى


----------

